# oops!!! Need Help



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

In my 210 tank section my CO2 cylinder ran out, to compound that I also forgot the lights on and now my tank is FESTOONED with hair algae.


If I run the CO2 overly will that overly acidify my tank? Or is manual removal the best solution?

I run my CO2 24/7 

Lights are 160w NO full spectrum grow out bulbs running for 6 - 8 hours a day.

Thanks
J-P

P.S. I have always understood algae is a light / nutrient imbalance. I don't think shutting off the lights will kill this carpet.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not use more CO2 to rid the tank of algae. You may find that the algae takes advantage of it at this point. Now that you have found the source of the problem and have addressed it (I'm assuming you refilled the CO2) you just need to get the algae out.

Manual removal is best. 2-3 mL of Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of tank water will also do the trick (just pour it in) but you have to be careful if you have "pet" snails, as more than 3 mL per gallon can start harming the snails. After a few minutes to an hour you'll probably see the tank pearling like mad (as the peroxide breaks down into O2 and water). After a couple days, you should see the algae turn brown or red...that means it is dead.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

thank you!

Is that 3mil max a daily dose or a one time thing?

oohh and yes I always have a spare cylinder


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hydrogen peroxide didn't work... I even placed it in its own bucket and used almost 1/2 a bottle. No good. It is still as green and healthy as ever.


----------

